

Show HN: web comic tracking Chrome extension - mikhuang
http://cosmic.mikhuang.com/

======
mikhuang
Before this, I used to impulsively go to comic sites and refresh around the
time they updated. Now, I impulsively check the menu whenever bored. It's good
enough for personal usage, I'm wondering if this'd be useful for others?

